# Dudas sobre Schmitt Trigger



## chuy00 (May 2, 2007)

Estoy haciendo un sistema que que se tiene que actualizar cada segundo,

alguien sabe como puedo hacer que un 7414 me pueda dar un pulso cada segundo, un segundo casi exacto, es decir de cuantos Ohms tendria que ser la resistencia y el capacitor etc.    

estoy utilizando un 555 pero su señal esta muy dañada  y el 7414 como sabran manda pulsos mucho mas limpios por la hertèresis.


Saludos


----------



## El nombre (May 3, 2007)

sabes hacerlo oscilar?
Colocas un condensador, de entrada a masa y una R, de salida a entrada. Como la carga y descarga la realiza R sin invertir la polaridad puedes usar un electrolítico. El tiempo se aproxima a RC. Multiplica y sabrás que valores usar.
Nota: Determina el valor de uno y despeja.
Con un 555 salen igual de límpios.

Saludos


----------



## chuy_venao (May 16, 2007)

no se que tan efectivo sea porque se me acaba de ocurrir pero si pones dos compuertas del 7414  schmitt Trigger en la salida del 555 en serie para que la salida salga con menos ruido?????
o busca las formulas para calcular el periodo exacto para qu el schmitt trigger te de un segundK
chekalo como te digo no se ke pase porque se me acab de ocurrir ;-)


----------



## Cybertron (Nov 10, 2007)

Yo tambien tenia problemas con en ruido en el 555, pero lo solucione colocandole un inversor schmitt trigger en serie


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 11, 2007)

Yo tenia problemas de ruido con un 555 hasta que me di cuenta que me habia olvidado de conectar el pin 5 (Voltage control) a tierra mediante un capacitor.
Esto lo soluciono.
Saludos.


----------



## mzoratti (Dic 2, 2007)

hola 

diversos componentes elctronicos tienen como caracteristica poseer Schmitt Trigger

alguien podria aclararme el concepto


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Es un circuito con realimentacion positiva que fuerza el cambio de estado violentamente, la misma realimentacion reduce la histeresis de este circuito. 

En IC´S de logica existe un rango de incertidumbre, donde aplicada una tension a la entrada la salida puede ser 0 o 1 , en los circuitos con Schmitt Trigger este rango de incertidumbre es infimo y el cambio de estado es muy exacto y siempre a la misma tension.


----------



## mzoratti (Dic 2, 2007)

gracias 

quisiera hacer otra pregunta para corroborar mi entendimiento supongamos que una compuerta logica convencional yo obtengo a la salida de la misma un 1logico (5v ttl) o un 0 logico (referencia de 0v) en un circuitos con Schmitt Trigger la conmutacion de  estados se realiza a una tension de entrada muy precisa?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 2, 2007)

Otra explicacion, solo para hacerle la puñeta al fogonazo, no exactamente, la explicacion de su uso...

Como sabras un comparador cambia de estado de 0 a Vcc al superar una determinada tension que llamaremos de referencia.

Imaginate que el camparador es muy preciso y con unas pocas milimililesimas que supere el  tension de referencia cambia. OK!

Como que es la primera vez, conectamos un sensor de temperatura y ajustamos la tension de referencia a 25ºC. La salida del comparador a un rele a la caldera.

Enchufamos el circuito y como hace frio se enciende la caldera....guai esto funciona....
19...20..21...22...23...24...hay hay llega el momento critico...24.1..24.5...24.8...

....25ºC Clic bien a funciona bien.........que pasa-rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...el rele hace ruido....


Que esta pasando como el comparador es extremadamente sensible el rele hace un zumbido debido a esto 24.9999999(enciende la caldera)....25.00000001(apaga la caldera)

Mejor para el circuito.

El problema radica que tiene tanta sensibilidad que una minuscula variacion de temperatura activa y desactiva el rele.

La solucion es utilizar la histeresis, le diremos que tenga una histeresis digamos de 5ºC, de esta forma la caldera estara funcionando unos minutos y funcionara correctamente.

Veamos, una histeresis de 5ºC seria... para una temperatura de referencia de 25ºC

25-2.5--->22.5ºC (se enciende)
25+2.5-->27.5ºC (se apaga)


Vamos a probarlo
20..21...22...22.49....22.5 se enciende la caldera)....24...25..26..27.5..(se apaga caldera)...se enpieza a enfriar...26..25....24...23...22.5 (se enciende)....esto va bien hay un promedio de 25ºC.


La histeresis soluciona los problemas de la gran ganancia del comparador y pequeñas fluctuaciones en las tensiones a comparar.

Te pasaria lo mismo por ejemplo en un sistema de iluminacion, justo en un momento de la tarde cuando el sensor esta poco iluminado pero no mucho.

Volviendo a la electronica, por ejemplo las puertas digitales como el 7414 es un schitch, segun el fabricante una histeresis de 0.4 a 0.8V. Gracias a esta histeresis podemos "reconstruir" una señal digital que se a degradado durante su viaje.

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/400/334439_DS.pdf

Fijate en la pagina 9 como la utilizan para escuadrar la señal de entrada gracias a la histeresis.

Por lo general es mejor agregar una ligera histeresis a los comparadores, se mejora la robustez del sistema, aunque sea muy pequeña.

En un comparador con histeresis se te dara:

Tension de referencia o Vref
Tension o histeresis, valor que variara sobre Vref, tanto en mas como en menos.

Vref+=Vref+(Vhis/2)
Vref-=Vref-(Vhis/2)

Fijate como lo he calculador arriba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

mzoratti: Correcto.
No solo muy presisa sino tambien repetitiva y es la misma para un flanco de onda en aumento como en decaimiento, o sea es la misma tension de disparo cuando la tension va aumentando que disminuyendo.
Vamos a ampliar, suponte que tienes una compuerta TTl (No Schmitt Trigger) que detecta estado alto a 2VCC y detecta estado bajo a 1VCC esto quiere decir que mientras la tension va en aumento entre el valor 1 y 2 VCC el estado de la salida es el anterior, si estaba bajo, continua bajo y si estaba alto, continua alto, esto da una impresicion de dato

Si la misma compuerta fuera Schmitt Trigger, el cambio de estado seria (Por ejemplo) a 1,5VCC tanto en ascenso como en descenso de la tension, se acaba la impresicion.

El uso o no de comparadores Schmitt Trigger depende de la aplicacion, como te menciona El Tiopepe123 existen casos en que es deseable la histeresis y casos que no, cuando no es deseable hay van los Schmitt Trigger

Prueba practica si posees un programa de simulacion, armate un circuito oscilador con un Schmitt Trigger y sin el, veras la diferencia. 

Tiopepe123: CAMBIASTE EL TECLADO !


----------



## mendiet1886 (Ene 10, 2008)

necesito que me ayuden. no se como encontrar el voltage en el cual el schmitt trigger da un voltage bajo al descender de 5 a cero.
Segun un emulador de circuitos cuando el voltage de entrada va de 0 a 5 la salida es baja hasta 2.48V de entrada  y despues de 2.48 la salida se mantiene alta. Pero cuando va de 5 a 0 el voltage es bajo recién en 0.9 V
no tengo problemas para hallar los voltages de salidas cuando el voltage de entrada va subiendo. mi problema es cuando el voltage va bajando de 5 a 0 ya el circuito posee histeresis y vuelve a bajar con un voltage de 0.9 y no con 2.48 y necesito saber como encontrar teoricamente el valor de entrada de 0.9V en el que cae el voltage.
aqui les dejo el esquema de mi circuito
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## ciri (Ene 26, 2008)

Datasheet

http://www.alldatasheet.net/view.jsp?Searchword=40106


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 26, 2008)

El secreto es calcular la tension en el emisor de Q1 y ahi ves cuando va a conmutar.

Cuando arrancas en 0V => Q1 esta cortado y Q2 saturado, fijate que los elementos de mayor influencia en VeQ1 son R3,R4 y R6.

Cuando arrancas en 5V => Q1 esta saturado y Q2 cortado,  ahora VeQ1 es practicamente el del divisor de tension R2-R4.

Teniendo el valor de VeQ1 en cada caso, le sumas la caida BE tipica de Q1.
En realidad a eso le tendrias que agregar un plus por la caida en R1 debido a la corriente de base necesaria para mantener a Q1,  pero ese valor solo puede estimarse +o- segun el tipo de transistor y ademas seguro que vas a tener diferencias con el simulador y la realidad.


----------



## mendiet1886 (Ene 27, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda! 
ahora ya puedo terminar mi trabajo practico


----------



## lord_ed (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola a todos|
Necesito convertir una señal analogica a una señal digital (TTL), es decir, cuando el valor de la señal analogica supera el valor del umbral superior del Schmitt este genera un "uno" y cuando el valor de la señal analogica desciende por debajo del umbral inferior el Schmitt genera un "cero". 
Ahora la forma de fijar el nivel de esos umbrales es mediante valores de resistencias a la entrada del integrado, pero yo necesitaría poder cambiar los valores de los umbrales muy frecuentemente, es decir cmabiar la ventana de histeresis a menudo.
Mis preguntas son:
¿Existe alguna forma de hacer esto?
¿Existe algún integrado Schmitt trigger al que podamos ilntroducir directamente los niveles de los umbrales?

Gracias de antemano poor la ayuda.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 30, 2008)

uhh.
con un integrado no conozco ninguno (no quiero decir que no lo haya), pero puedes recurrir al la configuracion primitiva del disparador Schmitt utilizando dos transistores.
 saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 30, 2008)

lord_ed dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos|
> Necesito convertir una señal analogica a una señal digital (TTL), es decir, cuando el valor de la señal analogica supera el valor del umbral superior del Schmitt este genera un "uno" y cuando el valor de la señal analogica desciende por debajo del umbral inferior el Schmitt genera un "cero".
> Ahora la forma de fijar el nivel de esos umbrales es mediante valores de resistencias a la entrada del integrado, pero yo necesitaría poder cambiar los valores de los umbrales muy frecuentemente, es decir cmabiar la ventana de histeresis a menudo.
> Mis preguntas son:
> ¿Existe alguna forma de hacer esto?


Basicamente son dos comparadores de tension para los umbrales y un flip flop RS.



> |¿Existe algún integrado Schmitt trigger al que podamos ilntroducir directamente los niveles de los umbrales?


Los dos niveles accesibles externamente e independientes desconozco.  
Por un pin no te sirve el 555,  tiene el umbral superior accesible pero el inferior es Vsuperior/2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 31, 2008)

Depende para que lo quieras, valores de tension y humbrales.

Se puede hacer con un simple cd40106 hasta diseños mas complejos o muy simples como un lm311 en la patilla positiva le aplicas la señal directa y en la negativa mediante un simple pasabajo resistencia condensador.

Mira de explicar mejor como es la señal de entrada y las necesidades de salida.

Como mejor nos lo expliques mejor sera la respuesta.


----------



## lord_ed (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola de nuevo!
Bueno pues la señal de entrada puede ser una señal analogica (sinusoidal, cuadrada) con una tensión pico a pico que puede variar entre un valor pequeño (aprox 0.5 V) y un valor máximo de 10 V. 
Tengo que medir ciertas características de esta señal (frecuencia, periodo....) y esto lo hago a través del contador de una tarjeta de adquisición de datos, pero los contadores solo aceptan señales TTL (0-0.8 V--> LOW / 2.0-5.0 -->HIGH),  de aquí que quiera convertir la señal analógica a una señal digital.

La cuestión de poder cambiar los umbrales es para poder evitar, por ejemplo, rebotes, ruido y también para poder medir frecuencias de señales un poco más complejas como pueden ser BURST, señales FM, señales AM, etc.

Por ejemplo, en una señal AM si aumentamos los niveles de los umbrales (hacemos mas grande la ventana de histeresis) nos quedaremos solo con la parte de dentro de la modulación y podremos medir la frecuencia de la portadora.

¿Bueno no se si he aclarado algo la cosa?

GRACIAS.


----------



## magl (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola, me gustaría saber que diferencia existe entre estos 2 integrados:

Porque si lo que quiero es invertir la señal de entrada, ¿da igual el que use?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2008)

Si solo es para invertir una señal lógica cualquiera te sirve.
El schmitt trigger posee la ventaja de entregar una señal que pasa de alto a bajo y viceversa en forma "Franca", sin incertidumbre respecto a la tensión de la señal de entrada.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2008)

Depende:

Si la señal es limpia y tiene una buena amplitud, puede utilizar el inverter.!

Pero si la señal tiene poca amplificadortur y  muestra algo de distorcion.. es mejor usar el schmitt..! Ademas, recuerda que estos ultimos tienen 2 niveles.. (1 y 0), el inversor esta diseñado para que a ciertos rangos de voltaje para de un nivel a otro.! Seria bueno que consultes el concepto de schmitt en google..!


----------



## magl (Dic 15, 2008)

Si, entonces lo que a me interesa es un *schmitt inverter*. 
Si a la entrada pongo una señal analógica, a la salida obtendré una señal digital a base de 1 y 0.
Si esta señal digital la hago llegar al Clock de un contador podría contar el nº de pulsos.

Pero he observado 2 cosas: 

       - Si la señal analógica viene de una fuente de luz y la luz va aumentando poco a poco..., hay una cantidad de luz que provoca que el contador esté contando pulsos continuamente, lo que significa que la salida del schmitt inverter estárá  alternando entre 0 y 1 para una señal de entrada determinada. 

       - Al pasar de oscuridad a luz, y supongo que tiene alguna relación con lo anterior, no cuenta 1 pulso sino varios.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2008)

No..! Depende del sistema que estes usando..! Si la señal vienen de una fotoresistencia,ésta no vendra en forma de pulsos..! En cambio si la fotoresistencia controla la frecuencia de oscilacion de un circuito, de esa forma si tendras un tren de pulsos que , en frecuencia, sera de alguna manera proporcional a la cnadidad de luz a la que expongas a al LDR!


----------



## magl (Dic 15, 2008)

En mi caso, estoy usando un fototransistor conectado a un NPN y, aunque,  en lo comentado antes,  he usado la luz de una linterna, mi intención es aplicar la luz de un flash fotográfico.

Empecé este hilo por aclarar una duda, pero para evitar duplicación de contenidos, preferiría que continuásemos en 

Duración del destello del flash: leds y displays de leds


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2008)

Si es para medir la duración de un pulso flash, me parece que lo mas apropiado sera un foto-diodo con filtro que limite la incidencia de luz ambiente, de esta forma solo habrá conteo durante el tiempo en que la luz del flash este encendida (Unos 60 mS) y será inmune a la luz ambiente.
Y del amplificadorr del fotodiodo al schmitt trigger y de este a una compuerta que permita el paso o no de los pulsos de clock al contador.


----------



## magl (Dic 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> foto-diodo con filtro que limite la incidencia de luz ambiente, de esta forma solo habrá conteo durante el tiempo en que la luz del flash este encendida (Unos 60 mS) y será inmune a la luz ambiente.


En mi caso he hecho las pruebas disparando el flash en la oscuridad para evitar esta incidencia, pero lo que dices me interesa.


> Y del amplificadorr del fotodiodo al schmitt trigger y de este a una compuerta que permita el paso o no de los pulsos de clock al contador.


Fogonazo, me podrías pasar algún esquema de todo. Me pierdo un poco con lo de filtro y amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2008)

Filtro = algún plástico oscuro que cubra al foto-diodo y solo deje pasar luz de alta intensidad, por ejemplo una o dos capas acetato de radiografías (La zona oscura)
Amplificador: Habría que ver. 
Si tienes montado el *foto-transistor* prueba con el esquema que publicaste


----------



## magl (Dic 20, 2008)

...Y volviendo a los Schmitt Inverter, ¿que función tiene poner estos 2, en serie, en este oscilador?
Si quito el de la derecha, aparte de la inversión de la señal,  ¿hay alguna diferencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2008)

IC!B aisla cualquier carga que conectes al oscilador de este, de no colocarse, según lo que conectes se podría alterar la frecuencia de oscilación, es lo que se llama un "Buffer".


----------



## magl (Ene 13, 2009)

En este caso anterior se genera una señal que va cambiando de "1" a "0" periódicamente. 
Ahora imaginemos que tenemos la salida de una puerta lógica en "1". 

Si quiero conectarla a un circuito (p.e., encender un led mediante un transistor), pero también quiero que esa misma señal positiva entre en otra compuerta o chip... tendría que poner...,  no 1 inversor, sino 2 inversores para mantener el signo positvo. Varias preguntas:

 - Esta operación de poner 2 inversores en serie ¿es habitual o hay otro circuito que haga lo mismo? 
 - ¿Da igual colocar los inversores antes del circuito accesorio que antes del siguiente chip?
 - ¿Habría un límite en el número de circuitos a conectar, siempre que se coloquen los inversores correspondientes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2009)

El primero trabaja como *"Schmitt Trigger"* dando una señal sin incertidumbre y de cambio "Abrupto" (Mejora la forma), pero esa señal se encuentra invertida respecto a la original, el segundo solo vuelve a la forma original de la señal.

Si trabajas con lógica CMOS el "Fan Out" es enorme (Una salida excita muchas entradas), con TTL es mucho menor.
Tampoco hay que exagerar, porque cuanto mas electrónica mas posibilidades de captar algo indeseado


----------



## magl (Ene 19, 2009)

Perdona que insista con el tema, pero... ¿habría alguna variación en el resultado comparando este esquema con el anterior?. ¿Se ahorraría así algo de tiempo al ir la señal de una puerta AND a otra?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2009)

Si, se ahorra algún nS, ¿ Pero de que frecuencia hablamos ?

En el primer esquema la juntura base-emisor del TR esta cortocircuitando la salida de IC1-A a GND, necesita una resistencia entre salida de IC1-A y base
En el segundo caso el cortocircuito lo sufre el segundo Schmitt Trigger.


----------



## magl (Ene 21, 2009)

La frecuencia puede ser de 1 ó 2 Mhz.

...y lo de la *resistencia en la base del transistor*... no lo había tenido en cuenta, y me parece de gran importancia.

Me ha sido muy útil entender esta función de los Schmitt Trigger y como conectarlos. Con esta información ya puedo monitorizar los pulsos del destello de un flash(predestello - pausa - destello) y calcular su duración. El oscilador lo uso como base de tiempo del contador. Pronto expondré mis conclusiones.


----------



## Bluefresika (Ene 21, 2009)

La diferiencia principal entre un inversor y un inversor Schmitt es que este último presenta un ciclo de histeresis en su entrada, es decir cuando conmuta de 0 a 1 lo hace a una tensión diferente que cuando conmuta de 1 a 0.  Su comportamiento asimétrico puede resultar muy útil  respecto a las variaciones de la tensión de entrada ya que permite evitar  los rebotes que se producen cuando dicha variación es lenta y la tensión de entrada permanece un cierto tiempo en el entorno de la tensión de conmutación. Ademas los margenes de ruido son mucho mayores usando este tipo inversor...por lo demas son iguales.


----------



## mark_gut15 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yo tengo dudas sobre conectar el inversor, una vez lo use para limpiar la señal de entrada de un push con prisionero y se me ocurrió colocarle el inversor, la duda comenzó ahí ya que al conectar dos inversores el serie no recibía la señal invertida, siempre se quedaba en un estado(1 lógico por defecto). Alquien que me ayude a comprender el por que de ese fenómeno?


----------



## gbloem1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Revisa si el inversor que estas usando es OC ( Open Collector, Colector abierto ) En ese caso debes colocarle una resistencia entre +  y el pin de salida. Suertee.


----------



## mark_gut15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Lo voy a intentar, cualquier duda vuelvo a preguntar.


----------



## guilson (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola, necesitaría la explicación del funcionamiento (corrientes, tensiones) de un disparador Schmitt realizado con dos transistores.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 5, 2010)

Esta explicacion te sirve ?:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disparador_Schmitt
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2010)

¡Bienvenido al Foro!

Probá : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.play-hookey.com/digital/experiments/rtl_schmitt.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## guilson (Abr 5, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Esta explicacion te sirve ?:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disparador_Schmitt
> Saludos



Está desarrollado mediante un amplificador operacional, necesitaría la explicación de uno realizado mediante dos transistores BJT. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola.
En la dirección que te propuse está con transistores "Schmitt Trigger" o "Disparador Schmitt".

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## guilson (Abr 5, 2010)

Gracias, muy buena página. Me ha sido de gran utilidad. Un saludo. Buena gente hay aquí!!!!


----------



## Carlosmec (Ago 23, 2010)

Saludos de nuevo. Borraron mi pregunta, al parecer no me explique bien.

Podrían explicarme como funciona el sn7414, es un schmitt trigger. En el datasheet solo veo pines de entrada y salida y un Vcc.

Gracias


----------



## ithaca23 (Sep 8, 2010)

Resulta que estoy con el Livewire haciendo un circuito lógico. 

Al final de un Not Schmitt Trigger tengo conectado un led con su respectiva resistencia. Bien, cuando la salida del Trigger es un "1", en vez de aparecer la tensión de la fuente (en mi caso 9V), aparece un voltaje menor que depende del valor de la resistencia del Led 

Ejemplo: La salida del trigger es "1", si la resistencia del led es de 1K, la tensión es 5 V y a medida que subo el valor de la resistencia, el voltaje tambien lo hace y baja la corriente.

Aunque en mi caso el led prenda con los 5 V de salida del trigger, no me sirve pues ese supuesto "1" debo usarlo tambien para setear un 4043B y no lo toma como un 1, por lo tanto, no setea y mi circuito no funciona.

Esto es normal o se trata de que la simulación no es correcta ?? 

Mañana mismo me compro unos trigger y me pongo a probar pero me gustaría que resolvieran mi duda antes  

Gracias Saludos !!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola ithaca23

Efectivamente el LiveWire deja mucho que desear. En mi caso no funcionan correctamente los contadores 74190, 191 y 192.

También tu circuito no me funcionó como debería.

Mejor utiliza CircuitMaker o multisim. Sin embargo lo que te recomiendo es utilizar el mejor simulador del mundo, el ProtoBoard, como una vez lo mencionó TecnoGirl.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ithaca23 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta Mr. Carlos. Sin dudas no hay nada mejor que hacer los circuitos en la protoboard, allí es donde se ve lo real.

Mañana me compro unos trigger y comienzo a porbar.

Podrias responderme si peudes tambien esta duda ?? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/cerradura-digital-schmitt-trigger-cerrojos-sr-43018/

Te lo voy a agradecer. Saludos !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2010)

Mejor que hacer circuitos en protoboard es estudiar como funcionan los circuitos digitales y cuales son las topologías de salida de cada familia. SI supieras eso, te darías cuenta que con 5V de alimentación no le podés exigir a un CMOS la corriente que a vos se te antoje por que va a caer la tensión de salida debido a la resistencia interna de los conmutadores CMOS.
Además, si leyeras el datasheet verías cuales son los limites de corriente de los CMOS para cada tensión de alimentación y sabrías cuanto corriente podés pedirle antes de que caiga la tensión de salida.

Como verás, este es un tema de conocimiento y estudio, no de protoboard y simuladores.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 8, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Mejor que hacer circuitos en protoboard es estudiar como funcionan los circuitos digitales y cuales son las topologías de salida de cada familia. SI supieras eso, te darías cuenta que con 5V de alimentación no le podés exigir a un CMOS la corriente que a vos se te antoje por que va a caer la tensión de salida debido a la resistencia interna de los conmutadores CMOS.
> Además, si leyeras el datasheet verías cuales son los limites de corriente de los CMOS para cada tensión de alimentación y sabrías cuanto corriente podés pedirle antes de que caiga la tensión de salida.
> 
> Como verás, este es un tema de conocimiento y estudio, no de protoboard y simuladores.



En cierto punto tenes razon en lo que decis, pero tambien hay que ver en que punto de la enseñanza esta.

Yo me acuerdo cuando empece a ver transistores (hace mucho, en la secundaria), no entendia como el transistor podia amplificar una tension, hasta tal punto que en un principio pensaba que el propio transistor suministraba esa "energia". Obviamente ese concepto esta mal, y la energia proviene de la fuente que polariza al transistor y no del propio transistor, pero ese tipo de errores es comun verlo en muchas personas que recien empiezan con electronica.

Ademas leer un datasheet al principio no es facil, no entendes nada, hay curvas por todos lados y datos y mas datos. A la larga, con un poco mas de practica, resulta sencillo leer un datasheet. El error que seguramente esta cometiendo ahi es por no saber leer un datasheet.

Lo que deberias hacer siempre con el datasheet es averiguar los limites maximos de funcionamiento del dispositivos, que tensiones de entrada soportan y que tensiones de salida son capaces de tener a la salida, como por otro lado que corriente requieren a la entrada y cual es la maxima corriente de salida que podes tener y que tension de salida te tira a esa corriente maxima.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2010)

Cosme:
El problema no es el nivel de enseñanza que tenga, sino por donde busca la solución. Aunque esté en jardín de infantes de electrónica, lo primero que hay que saber es que no existe magia en este tipo de cosas. Entiendo que sospeche del simulador, lo que no entiendo es por que no busca las especificaciones del chip para verificar que puede estar sucediendo, y si hay algo que no entiende, pues que lo pregunte. Eso es apropiar conocimiento, no el estar esperando que las brujas se bajen de la escoba.
Pero así como vá, si en el protoboard le anda un poco mejor, la conclusión va ser que el simulador es malo, y NO que él tiene un error conceptual...


----------



## ithaca23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Pues la verdad tenes razon ezevalla... No me puse a pensar que quizas el led pide mas corriente de lo que puede entregar el CMOS y por ende hay una considerable caida de tensión, entonces lo que estaba pensando es poner un transistor para que la corriente la entregue la fuente, pero creo que no se justifica para un led, pues con un par de mA ya enciende. Que me recomiendan?


----------



## Matias Senger (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola que tal?

El asunto es que tengo diseñando un circuito que usa solamente una de estas compuertas (como las que trae el CD40106) y quisiera saber si hay algun integrado que venga con una sola o con dos para que la placa quede de menor tamaño.

Las caracteristicas cuanto mas parecidas a las del CD40106 mejor. 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## cris3D (Mar 4, 2011)

pues si,

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/sitese...7&as=0&domains=fairchild_db:part_number&text=

pero no se si... las vendan en las tiendas de electrónica, por otro lado.. no te servirá un transistor? con 2 resistencias y un BJT tendrías lo que necesitas..


----------



## gustavo delgado (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola ,quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de hacer un inversor schmitt trigger con transistores o algo asi porque solo necesito 1 inversor y el CMOS 40106 trae 6 y el componente me ocupa mucho espacio


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 7, 2011)

gustavo delgado dijo:
			
		

> . . . hacer un inversor schmitt trigger con transistores . . . el CMOS 40106 trae 6 y el componente me ocupa mucho espacio



Le recomiendo que use el integrado: porque la version transistorizada, ocupa mas espacio que un chip.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2011)

tic- tac- tic- tac---

adivinanza:

que integrado es un inversor schimit trigger 
es de solo 8 pines
tiene solo uno .
y es para el bolsillo del caballero o la cartera de la dama ????
y como ultima ayuda, si al codigo le hubiesen puesto +111 seria "el chip del averno ". 



(se puee hacer con 2 T y unas R .. pero es mas facil con el ci )



			
				gustavo delgado dijo:
			
		

> Hola ,quisiera saber si hay alguna manera de hacer un inversor schmitt trigger con transistores o algo asi porque solo necesito 1 inversor y el CMOS 40106 trae 6 y el componente me ocupa mucho espacio


 
que otros cis estas usando en el circuito que hiciste ???
OP ?? 
compuertas ?? 
FF ??


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 7, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tic- tac- tic- tac---
> 
> adivinanza:
> 
> que integrado es un inversor schimit trigger . . .



. . . 555 . . . 
   Ese integrado tambien es una buena opcion.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Oct 19, 2011)

Saludos a todos. 
Necesito ayuda en la elección de alguna de las alternativas que se me presentan, y por que no, alguna otra que me puedan ofrecer.

Arme un encoder perforando un cd. Ahora tengo que colocar de un lado un foto-transistor y del otro un led ir. Todo correcto hasta ahí. Estuve leyendo y mucha gente recomienda poner a la salida del foto-transistor un schmitt trigger para "limpiar" el pulso. Ademas tambien encontre el siguiente circuito, creo que es llamado "amplificador operacional en modo comparador con histeresis"


La cuestión es que no se cual circuito es mejor, ni cual permite la mayor velocidad del encoder. Es decir cual reacciona mas rapido para asi poder registrar una frecuencia mas rapida.
Tampoco se si es necesario que el schmitt trigger sea inversor, a mi forma de verlo, da lo mismo en este caso en particular.

Espero sus comentarios muchas gracias


----------



## ls2k (Oct 20, 2011)

y porqué no ambos? el amplificador operacional lo estas usando para amplificar la señal de salida del fotodiodo o foto transistor en el caso del esquema que adjuntas, así cuando tengas una señal en el encoder, la salida será la misma de la alimntacion del amplificador operacional, al cual a su salida puedes incorporarle dso schmit trigger en serie para realizar uan especie de buffer y mantener la señal en un valor lógico fijo, dependiendo del tipo de schimt trrigger que uses, la tension de salida que corresponderá a un 1 lógico será de 5volts si es ttl y de 3-12v si es cmos, por si necesitas una tensión fija a la salida del encoder, y si no es así, entonces utiliza sólo el comparador y debería funcionar bastante bien.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Oct 20, 2011)

Antes que nada muchas gracias por la sugerencia, estaba a la vista y no la vi. Estube simulando en circuito que a continuación presento, que es al menos lo que yo entendí en tu sugerencia. Ahora bien, es correcto el valor de las resistencias de polarisacion del fototransistor. La duda surge ya que tras la simulacion de la unica forma que logro una oscilacion correcta es poniento el pin 2 practicamente a masa. 
Ademas de eso, es correcta la eleccion del 74ls14?
Muchas gracias!! Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ampliando un poco mas la duda... 

Un Schmitt trigger realiza la misma funcion que un comparador con histeresis, asi que es igual que pongas uno u otro... aunque en tu aplicacion recomendaria mas el comparador ya que le puedes configurar los niveles de disparo, en cambio el schmitt trigger ya los trae prefijados de fabrica


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 30, 2011)

Perdon por revivir el post, pero me parecia peor idea abrir uno nuevo estando esto aqui.

Hola: tengo una duda, he leido esto y no si lo he entendido bien; al parecer en el ultimo ejemplo que pone fogonazo el rango de cambio serian 1,5v para el Schmitt Trigger solo que le histeresis es muy pequeña, correcto? (por ejemplo a 1,6v se activa y a 1,4 se desactiva). En cambio en TTL la histeresis seria mayor, no? (a 2v se activa y a 1v se desactiva)?


----------



## ska (Jul 8, 2012)

Bueno , soy un principiante en la electronica y por motivos de estudio debo implementar un Schmitt Trigger y hay un par de cosas que no entiendo: el diagrama que me dieron dice que debo alimentar el A.O desde el voltaje de saturación. no se que transistor debo utilizar 

Desde ya gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Jul 8, 2012)

un trigger  es un Circuito integrado qeue realiza pulsos y sincronizacion de reloj ademas de ser un disparador y corregir la onda cuadrada cualquier duda sube el archivo del circuito y te ayudare en lo que pueda


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 9, 2012)

Solo para aclarar: no necesariamente un Schmitt Trigger tiene que ser un circuito integrado. Es simplemente un comparador con realimentación positiva logrando una histéresis.
Si publicás el circuito que te dieron, quizás se podría deducir si es que lleva un transistor, cual debe ser.


----------



## Enol (Feb 28, 2015)

Muy buenas a todos,

Después de años de inactividad en el mundo de la electrónica, estoy regresando.

Estoy con un circuito sencillo que pretende que cuando se pulse un botón se encienda un led durante un tiempo limitado.

Esto con un 555 conseguido sin problemas. Pero lo estoy intentando con un inversor trigger schmitt, y..... Yo creo que el problema es el modelo que me compré DM74LS14N.

Y olvidando el circuito que quiero hacer, lo que me pasa con este IC es que dándole solo alimentación (Vcc=5,12V y GND) puedo medir 2V en las entradas estando estas al aire. Esto es un problema,ya que al conectarle a la entrada un condensador que su otro extremo está a 0V, este se carga hasta los 2V. 
Si a la vez y a la misma entrada la conecto a 0V a través de una resistencia, la tensión en la entrada soló baja a 1,5V.

Todo esto es un problema, ya que los umbrales de histéresis están en 1V y 1,5V (comprobado alimentando la entrada con un potenciometro), ygenera problemas como por ejemplo si le aplico un circuito RC para hacer un oscilador, el condensador se queda siempre con una carga mínima de algo más que los 1,5V, que es la que ve la entrada, y se mantenie siempre la salida a 0V, y por tanto nunca oscila.

Quizás este circuito funciona así, y no vale para lo que yo quiero, o es que está defectuoso.

A ver qué me podéis contar.
Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2015)

mmm no es nada recomendable dejar entradas al aire en ninguna circunstancia.


----------



## Enol (Feb 28, 2015)

Verdad como un templo. 
Supuestamente cada inversor en el IC es independiente, se vé que no...
De todas formas yo ya había montado un circuito dejando libres solo las entradas de los inversores no usados. Como no iba, fui eliminando componentes hasta dejarlo solo con alimentación, midiendo tensiones en las entradas. Y le ido conectando los componentes comentados para ir viendo como reaccionaba el equipo.
Igual debería unir salida del último inversor usado con la entrada del siguiente y así con todos, de tal manera que todos los inversores estén funcionando. Otra cosa es ver que salida uso.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

Porque no subis tu esquema para ver mejor en el aire es como adivinar, poniendo el esquema aumentas tus posibilidades de ayuda, ya que al verlo son más las personas que te pueden proporcionar ayuda


----------



## Enol (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok

Montando el circuito 1 con una alimentación de 5,12V, en las patillas 1, 3, 5, 9, 11 y 13 mido una tensión de 2V.

Si monto el circuito 2 es lo que quiero construir con el inversor de las patillas 1 y 2, con R=1M y C=10u. Y la tensión de la entrada pin1 no baja nunca de la tensión umbral nivel bajo (1V), siempre está a más de 1,5V (umbral nivel alto).

Si construyo el circuito 3 y poniendo el extremo libre de la resistencia a 0V, la tensión en la entrada patilla 1 no baja de 1,5V, y debería bajar a 0V. La tensión en el condensador la mantiene el propio IC.



Os adjunto pdf datasheet del IC que estoy usando: DM74LS14N


----------



## Enol (Feb 28, 2015)

Por cierto, he puesto el resto de entradas o a 0V o a 5V. Y el problema persiste.
La única forma de bajar la tensión en las entradas es conectándola a 0V directamente, o como mucho a través de un potenciómetro como divisor de tensión.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2015)

Hay que ver la impedancia del circuito, si usas resistencias muy altas no irá.
Con 3k3, 4k7 o así irá, 10k suele ser demasiado en familias TTL, depende, para las HC, HCT si que irá, en los LS seguramente no.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

Es obvio que tengas tensión en la entrada via la R de realimentación, no te olvides que es un inverter
por otro lado primero posteaste que estas utilzando un LS es asi? o estas utilzando una versión C-Mos?



Proba algo asi


----------



## Enol (Mar 2, 2015)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Es obvio que tengas tensión en la entrada via la R de realimentación, no te olvides que es un inverter
> por otro lado primero posteaste que estas utilzando un LS es asi? o estas utilzando una versión C-Mos?
> 
> 
> ...




Ayer en cuanto vi el circuito, lo he probado. El circuito funciona. Estuve dándole vueltas mirando como funciona y las tensiones que aparecen en distintos puntos. Está bien, pero aún tendría problemas para utilizar el IC como yo quiero.


----------



## Enol (Mar 2, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay que ver la impedancia del circuito, si usas resistencias muy altas no irá.
> Con 3k3, 4k7 o así irá, 10k suele ser demasiado en familias TTL, depende, para las HC, HCT si que irá, en los LS seguramente no.



Al final era esto.
Había ido a la tienda de electrónica "de debajo de" casa buscando un 74C14, 74HC14 o similar, que son de la familia CMOS (bajo consumo y alta impedancia de entrada). El de la tienda me vendió el 74LS14 el cual es de familia TTL, que tiene entradas de baja impedancia.

Os adjunto pdf de un chip similar pero de otro fabricante, en la página 3 se ve cómo es el circuito interno del IC. Se vé que las impedancias internas no son muy grandes.
Al poner impedancias mayores en la entrada, es fácil que estemos viendo tensión proveniente de la alimentación del IC....

En fin he probado con otro de la familia CMOS y funciona perfectamente.


Muchas gracias a todo el mundo por la ayuda.



Una cosa más, seguramente que el circuito funcionaría con resistencias mucho más pequeñas, pero el problema es que no dispongo de osciloscopio y no me percataría de lo que está ocurriendo.

Los problemas de estar regresando a este mundillo sin equipación adecuada.


----------

